# disconnecting on dial up



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I have dial up internet. I am having a lot of troubles with it. As soon as I connect it will disconnect. I have peoplepc so I upgraded the software and that didn't solve it. So I changed over to NetZero and that had the same problem. I called the phone company and they said my lines are clear. I changed the jack that I was plugging my line into and I changed the cord and that didn't solve it. My computer says the modem is working fine.

I am at a loss here. It took me 1 1/2 days to get logged on and who knows when this will disconnect. It might be in 5 minutes or 4 hours. I might not be able to get back on. This problem escalated fast. For awhile I could hit "retry" a few times and then i'd stay on. But now I just cannot seem to get on. Sometimes it will say i am on but I cannot connect to any pages.

Is there a conflict somewhere in software? I checked my firewall and thats not the problem. I am at a loss.

This is a Dell running Windows VISTA. I only bought it in June..... HELP!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's phone line quality, no matter what your phone company says. They need to send someone out and test the line, but they might not do it. DON'T let them tell you that you only have a "voice grade" telephone line. There's no such thing. They just train their people to say that to customers to get rid of them.

That said, these things are cyclic. Phone line quality will deteriorate during some weather conditions, but 2 or 3 weeks later the symptoms will be completely gone. That's because moisture and temperature can effect connections at screw-down terminals.

If the phoneco won't help and you can't wait a few weeks, you should consider a modem that isn't as sensitive to phone line quality. What brand of modem do you currently have?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Intel something. It was bought seperately from my Dell.

I just dont want verizon to have to come to my house to test anything because they charge me for it


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I could watch and pay attention to see if outdoor conditions have any affect on my line


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you can, run a phone extension cord directly from the phone box on side of your house to your modem. My guess is its phone wiring in the house or it could be phone company wiring outside and they just dont want to deal with it. 

Could of course be a bad modem even if windows says its working. Hardware modems tend to be more stable with bad phone lines than the usual software modem (winmodem).

And PeoplePC and Netzero arent known as being most reliable isps out there plus they both require you to run their bloated proprietory software to connect which can cause lot hassles. Well there is an unofficial and unsupported workaround on the People PC to connect without the software . Netzero however is rather anal about making you use their software and no real way around it.

There are lot of choices in isps, go to www.freedomlist.com and have look around. Most isps dont require you to use their proprietary softare to connect, you just use the dialer included with windows or linux or mac. People leave comments on the forum and you can ask questions. If you use under 150hour per month there is a good one called www.vtisp.com as cheap as $40 PER YEAR (equivalent of $3.33 per month) if you buy one year at a time or slightly higher if you buy it on month to month basis!!! Another one very simular called http://www.1access.net/advantageplan.htm I tend to use more than 150hr per month so just got two accounts with vtisp.com, when one runs out of time, just connect using the other one. Still less than $7 a month for upto 300hr.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

That is a good idea.... I will try connecting from outside.

And as soon as NetZero is done with the month I paid for, I will try one of the ones you listed


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

i have used PeoplePC for about three years or so. NO propiertry stuff at all ZERO. I just put the dial up number in the box for connections and use it to dial up. Not one single thing of peoplepcs is on my puter. 

I just double click the firefox logo and the box pops up and i click connect and have google as my home page. 

Ive never had a connection problem due to their service. 

When mine does what she describes I just go to the Dollar General and buy another phone cord and the problem is solved. Only dont that twice since going peoplepc. 

three bucks tops. 

Im out in the sticks. nearest town about 20 miles away and its tiny. I average connection speeds of between 45.2 to 49.6 never below 45.2.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I am out in the sticks too.

I just got a new cord though I guess technically it was old. It was my moms but she had no problems with it. I will try the outside one first and then in here.

Thankfully I am ON right now. But its going to be a warm day so maybe that makes a difference. But soon i have to shut this off and I am afraid that i won't ever reconnect LOL


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Before you go all hog wild checking connections, make sure it isn't something simple, as, you may have your email set to disconnect after loading, or your virus protection may be set to disconnect after it upgrades. Check those things first.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

LittleRedHen said:


> That is a good idea.... I will try connecting from outside.
> 
> And as soon as NetZero is done with the month I paid for, I will try one of the ones you listed


Yes, vtisp.com has been quite reliable for me and as cheap as it gets for dialup especially if you use under 150hr per month. That price is without an email account. With vtisp.com if you want an email account from them, you pay $1 more per month. I never use isp email anyway, just use gmail or yahoo or gmx.net or such, that way if I change isps, I dont have to change email. 1access.net on other hand does include an email account for same price as vtisp.com charges without an email if thats a factor. Make sure they have a local phone number in your area and you might want to start out on month to month pay basis just in case their local number for you doesnt work too well. I have 3 local numbers I can use with vtisp.com in my area and one of them isnt so great but the other two work fine.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

DrippingSprings said:


> i have used PeoplePC for about three years or so. NO propiertry stuff at all ZERO. I just put the dial up number in the box for connections and use it to dial up. Not one single thing of peoplepcs is on my puter.I just double click the firefox logo and the box pops up and i click connect and have google as my home page.
> 
> Ive never had a connection problem due to their service.
> 
> ...


I used to use PeoplePC back when it was an independent company. Their main buisiness was selling computers to people on payment plan combined with isp service, but also offered isp service separetely even if you didnt buy computer from them. They used worldcom numbers and no required software and were one of best isp deals around. Them and Avon (yes the cosmetic company used to offer isp service).

Then Earthlink bought them in like 2002, REQUIRED some nasty software to connect, and made customer service a nightmare. Oh, they also raised the price from $9.95 to like $14 a month, but then gradually lowered to like $10.95.

I ditched my account though they sent me I dont know how many cds with their software trying to get me to return.

Since then I read that you can use some old dunning software to find out the username/password after its been modified by their software and enter that directly in regular dialer. Their software is nowhere as sophisticated and nasty as the Netzero/Juno software that calls home letting Netzero know you are using it.

If they finally dropped this nonsense of requiring their software, its news to me and I see it nowhere on their website though I just now gave it cursory look, didnt do exhaustive search. Even if they did drop their software requirement, I still think they are way overpriced for what they offer and I have heard they are hard to cancel. Better check your credit card bills closely for few months after you quit. AOL and Netzero/Juno pull same tricks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sorry DrippingSprings, here is terms you agreed to when you signed up to PeoplePC Looks like you are violating your contract......

http://www.peoplepc.com/online/legals.asp?locid=1&pageid=4#software

18. Software.
To access the Internet through PeoplePC's network, you are required to use PeoplePC's proprietary dialer software and other network management software that PeoplePC delivers to you from time to time ("Software"). PeoplePC may automatically check the version of the PeoplePC software you are using and may automatically download modifications and upgrades to such software. You consent to the downloading and use of such software and updates, as a condition of receiving the Service.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I do not have any virus protector running. I even tried dialing up without the firewall on. I tried everything I coudl think of. That is why I keep thinking it is software. I tried the phone connected to the outside and that didn't solve it. 

I keep thinking its software because at times I CAN get on... but only at like 30 seconds. It is doing it to both PeoplePc and Netzero (i still have them both on) So...

IF it was to be a software issue... what part of MY computer could be conflicting with a connection>??

Tomorrow I will go to the dollar store and get a cord. If that doesn't fix it and ya'll think there is no chance of a software issue then I guess I will just have to buy a new modem. I sure want to avoid taking it in to be repaired


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pick up your phone and listen carefully for any background static that you don't recall being there in the past. That's a sign that something may be wrong with the wiring between your modem and the pole junction box. Especially so if it's an old wire. Our outside line lasted from 1976 to 2007. Started getting a few disconnects after the early August deluges. In addition to normal dial tone, I could hear some static. By Labor Day, couldn't stay connected long enough to check my messages. Line replaced between house and pole with no problems since.

Martin


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Well the phone has static but our dog also ate the antenna off LOL. So it is no help at all.

Once I can get on and stay on more than 5 minutes then it will be fine for the 4 hours peoplepc lets me have uninterupted. Its just those first 15seconds-2 minutes that is critical


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

My house was only built in 2001 so I really doubt its wiring in the house or to the pole


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

youd be surprised at critters that will gnaw that line. 

Also if you get moisture in the lil box outside then it will cause static etc and it will not stay connected. mine was left partially open once and I had to use a blow dryer on it to make it work again. Put some silicon on it and never again 

hook another phone to the line preferably a regular not cordless and listen for static. ANY static is enough to boot you off


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

i'll buy a phone when i go for a new line  I have wanted another one anyways


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've had a modem go bad even though all the diagnostics kept saying it worked fine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LittleRedHen said:


> Intel something. It was bought seperately from my Dell.
> 
> I just dont want verizon to have to come to my house to test anything because they charge me for it


The problem isn't in your house. It's between your house and the central office. They should clean-up your line for free. That's their job. It's what you pay your monthly subscription fee for.

I haven't found Intel chipset modems to be as tolerant to marginal phone lines as Agere chipset modems, like this one:

http://www.national-tech.com/specs/fm-ag9256i.htm

Some users also find that forcing a V.92 modem into V.90 mode improves stability. You might give that a try.

Control Panel (Classic View)==>Phone and Modem Options

Click on the Modems tab and click once on your modem to select it. Click the Properties button. Click the Advanced tab. In the "Extra initialization commands" box enter:

+MS=V90

Click OK. Restart your computer to make sure the new initialization command is active. To go back the the default V.92 mode, simply go back to the same place and remove the command.

Hopefully that will help some.


----------

